# Bargain Book Finds: February 2010



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here. Click here for the January 2010 bargain book thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17535.0.html

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5. . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's a carryover from January, it's $3.99 and is the first in a great thriller/action series in the vein of Vince Flynn...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

For those folks who don't have them yet. J.R.R. Tolkien's Lord of the Rings is only $12.24 for the trilogy ($4.08/each instead of $7.99)


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

Dear John - Nicholas Sparks $4.39

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OT8GCQ/ref=s9_simi_gw_p351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1NAWJVANY09E9TNZTD59&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

_An angry rebel, John dropped out of school and enlisted in the Army, not knowing what else to do with his life--until he meets the girl of his dreams, Savannah. Their mutual attraction quickly grows into the kind of love that leaves Savannah waiting for John to finish his tour of duty, and John wanting to settle down with the woman who captured his heart. But 9/11 changes everything. John feels it is his duty to re-enlist. And sadly, the long separation finds Savannah falling in love with someone else. "Dear John," the letter read...and with those two words, a heart was broken and two lives were changed forever. Returning home, John must come to grips with the fact that Savannah, now married, is still his true love--and face the hardest decision of his life.

_


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

$3.96


----------



## PHaat (Dec 29, 2009)

Anthology of Short Stories by well-known romance writers - only $1.30


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Another carryover from January:











I read these after last month's high recommendation and I'm so glad I did! I hope I can inspire someone else to try these - you won't regret it and the price is obscenely low. Fantastic series - I'm already planning to read the next few.


----------



## Bernie (Jan 31, 2010)

This is a nice Kindle deal for the first in a cozy mystery series. $3.99 kindle download. (I didn't know how to get the image show up for the kindle version, so you will have to click that when you get to Amazon.com

Hannah Swenson owns a cookie shop in a small town in MN. She seems to always stumble on dead bodies and solves the mystery. Love this series!!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Here you go, Bernie!


----------



## Bernie (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## CherylH (Dec 20, 2008)

Jeremy Robinson Beneath $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/BENEATH-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B0036TH6T0/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1265350765&sr=1-12

Product Description
Three thousand years after a chunk of iron the size of Khufu's pyramid collides with Europa, Jupiter's sixth moon, an asteroid borne of the collision crashes into Earth's Arctic ice shelf carrying extraterrestrial microbial life. The first man to come into contact with the microbes hears voices-and then dies.

After determining the meteorite originated from Europa, the Global Exploratory Corporation sends oceanographer and biologist, Kathy Connelly, and her crew to the moon aboard the Surveyor, an experimental spacecraft. They are charged with the task of melting through miles of ice to the hidden ocean beneath, where the search for alien microorganisms begins. But a startling discovery awaits them on the surface of Europa.

Life.

Vast fields of red, plant-like organisms fill the cracks crisscrossing the moon's surface, surviving on nutrients welling up from the waters below. Intoxicated by thoughts of what might lie beneath, Connelly and her crew activate the Thermal Exploratory System and melt through the ice-toward a world that does not want to be found, toward a force that will do anything to make sure they never leave.

They search for life. They find death.

Sorry, couldn't find it with the link-maker.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

Something a bit different. Here's a link to an Amazon user's list. I found a bunch of cheap, well reviewed thrillers, which lead me to others.

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Chills-Cheap-Thrills-KINDLE/lm/R2Z3LTZL2WWNEB/ref=cm_lmt_srch_f_2_rsrssi0


----------



## PHaat (Dec 29, 2009)

Here are two that I found in the romance area:









$2.73









$1.86


----------



## Bernie (Jan 31, 2010)

I was so excited about bargain books perhaps being cheaper. I flew to Amazon to check it out.  All the Kindle versions of the books I wanted, were MORE than the bargain books. Weird. 

However I did find a copy of a book I have wanted for a long while in the paper version. 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## PHaat (Dec 29, 2009)

Had some time over my lunch hour, so I found a few more Kindle books. These books are from the Comic category of Literature and Fiction.









$3.29









$1.85









$4.73


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


>


This looks right up my alley, I bought it.
jp


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

A couple of bargain historical romances:









2.90









3.19









2.31

I've read both the Liz Carlyles and enjoyed them. I also just started the one by Heather Waters. It's kind of farfetched but I'm enjoying it anyway - don't let the incredibly cheesy cover put you off.

I also noticed quite a few category romances in the $1-$2.50 dollar range. The easiest way to find them is go to Books, then choose Advanced Search from the top menu bar. In the search page that pops up, in the "Publisher" box fill in Harlequin or Silhouette, in the "Format" box, choose "Kindle Books" and in the "Sort results by" box, choose "Price: Low to High". You'll end up having to wade through a few pages of Harlequin minis (short stories), that are $0.99 and $1.19, but then you'll get to the full-length books that are on sale.


----------



## PHaat (Dec 29, 2009)

These are from the Memoirs selections.









$3.04









$1.98









$3.04









$2.76









$3.26


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

PHat, your effort and reporting of results here is much appreciated!  I've picked up several of your finds!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> PHat, your effort and reporting of results here is much appreciated! I've picked up several of your finds!


+1

Phaat, thanks muchly!

And my apologies to the moderators who will have to prune this message after a decent interval for Phaat to see it....


----------



## KayInFL (Jan 3, 2010)

kinbr said:


> Carpool Diem by Nancy Star - $1.99


Thanks! Just finished reading it and thoroughly enjoyed it even if I'm not now, nor ever have been, a soccer mom!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$4.28

This book describes the exploits of a US submarine in the Pacific during World War II. A different edition of the same book from the same publisher is available through Amazon for $14.30, and there's no indication of any difference in the text of the two. I've purchased this version and viewed it on my Kindle, and it seems fine with a working table of contents, and what appears to be the complete text of the book.

It is now gone up to $9.99, hope you got it if you wanted it!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

With Speed and Violence: Why Scientists Fear Tipping Points in Climate Change by Fred Pearce

$2.92

If you haven't read enough about climate change, this is the one for you!











Shadows In The Jungle: The Alamo Scouts Behind Japanese Lines in World War 2 by Larry Alexander

$4.63


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Sounds interesting, and only .99


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.40

It's book 5 in the series, the earlier books appear to be regular price.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

KInbr, thanks for your work


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I read The Smart One and the Pretty One by the same author and enjoyed it for what it is (definite chick lit). This one has more mixed reviews, but for $1.99, I'm biting.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

More $1.99 books

(found courtesy of the Sony store which is also selling them for $1.99)


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

Here are a few that caught my eye - I've read none yet. Some have been posted before, but what the heck - bargains seem slow in coming these days. There are no kids books (with the exception of the first which seems to be YA), no "romance", no public domain (I get those from gutenberg or manybooks for free) and no Christian. All have received very good or excellent reviews.

Tiger's Curse - $1
Learn Me Good - $2.49


















Faking It - 99c
and it's sequel Ordinary World - 99c


















Divided Soul: The Life of Marvin Gaye - $4.95
The Friday Night Club - $1.99


















Body of Knowledge - $3.99
The Midwife - $4.92


















Thumbs, Toes and Tears - $4.34
Food Rules - $5 (I think this is a penny over the limit, but it seems to have just been discounted)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

This one has been a bargain for a few months--and it's probably my favorite bargain book since I bought the Kindle:











$3.13 as of 2/10

It's YA, fantasy, and it's one of the best written books I've read in the last year. Downloaded the sample and bought the book before I'd finished the first few pages--it's humorous, and the writing is the type that grabs you in the first paragraph and doesn't let go.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NJMB5E?pf_rd_p=82671682&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=2231215011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1XVW824KBVC4PVZ46QM1

I don't think I have seen this one posted yet, The Ultimate Gift by Jim Stovall, currently it is just $2.97.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$4.79


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

RangerXenos said:


> $4.79


I really enjoyed this book. It's kind of a sisters bonding novel with a touch of romance and a touch of paranormal.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

svsilentsun said:


> Thumbs, Toes and Tears - $4.34
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This was posted a couple of months ago, and is still $1.99.

*Added later: I jinxed it, it is up to $5.70!*


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

In Cold Blood for $4.95, barely within the price range here.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> In Cold Blood for $4.95, barely within the price range here.


Worth 5X that much if you've never read it though. One of the great American books.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The War for all the Oceans
Napoleonic naval warfare, everything you ever wanted to know for only $3.01. Posted a couple months back, but still available as a deal.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

The Villa Dog -- $1.59 (YA written by a friend of mine)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Villa-Dog-ebook/dp/B0030CVR02/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1266160637&sr=1-1

(Anyone who can figure out how to create a picture link is welcome to do so!)


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

sharyn said:


> The Villa Dog -- $1.59 (YA written by a friend of mine)
> 
> (Anyone who can figure out how to create a picture link is welcome to do so!)


Done.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you, MikeD!  I used to be able to use the Link-maker, but for some reason can't figure it out anymore...


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

sharyn said:


> Thank you, MikeD! I used to be able to use the Link-maker, but for some reason can't figure it out anymore...


You're welcome! You have to use the old version. The newer version ceased to work properly a while back.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

$1.84


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Not sure whether this deal has been around for a while, but Amazon is offering four Sue Grafton novels for $7.19:


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is a link:


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$1.99


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

Gah! Too long without a new bargain book. I needed a little procrastination time so I went on a hunting expedition - found a few that fit the bill, even if just barely. For what it's worth, I found a TON of mystery/thrillers for $6.39. Hope this tides folks over till something new comes along.

Time Bomb by Jonathan Kellerman - $4.99
Deadlock by Iris Johansen - $4.79



















7th Heaven by Maxine Paetro I mean _James Patterson_ - $5 (a penny over)
Path of the Assassin by Brad Thor - $4.99



















Interlude in Death by JD Robb - $2.39
Midnight in Death by JD Robb - $2.39



















Temple by Matthew Reilly - $4.99
The Codex by Douglas Preston - $4.99



















Santa Fe Dead by Stuart Woods - $4.69
Orchid Beach by Stuart Woods - $4.99



















Christmas Train by David Baldacci - $3.99
On the Road by Jack Kerouac - $3.95


















Eight Sookie Stackhouse novels by Charlaine Harris - $31.96 (that's $3.99 per book)
Guilty Pleasures by Laurell K. Hamilton - $3.99



















The Red Tent by Anita Diamant - $4.95 (I don't buy most of the ones I track down but this one sounds fantastic - a la The Mists of Avalon or A Handmaid's Tale)
This Boy's Life by Tobias Wolff - $4.95 (This has to be in my Top 20 books ever read)


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

"Rottweiler Rescue: a mystery for dog lovers"

A very cool, fun, cozy mystery by one of our own - Ellen O'Connell. I enjoyed it a lot and am looking forward to her next book. Only $1.99. Very well written.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Both of these have "free ebook/edition" on the covers but both are priced at $0.99

Amberville Free with Bonus Material by Tim Davys

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001TJ1O5Q

Dead Witch Walking (The Hollows, Book 1) by Kim Harrison

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000UMVN0O

I would definitely keep an eye on them to see if they go free and not purchase them at the moment.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Price Dropped on this book to $4.15. It's a great post-apocalyptic novel that was made into a just so-so movie. Ignore the movie, read the book.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Sporadic said:


> Both of these have "free ebook/edition" on the covers but both are priced at $0.99
> 
> Dead Witch Walking (The Hollows, Book 1) by Kim Harrison
> 
> ...


I would advise that if you are interested in these books, you should grab them now. I've been wanting to start Kim Harrison's series for quite some time so I'm happy with the $0.99 price. I've learned to grab bargain and free books as soon as they appear - the price may drop, but it is just as likely to go back up. Anyway, I checked with Amazon CS and they said that if the price drops to free in the next 7 days, they will refund the $0.99.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$4.74


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've posted this before, and it is still only $3.11.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Georgian Star: How William and Caroline Herschel Revolutionized Our Understanding of the Cosmos

At $5.01 it is a penny past the limit, but I know everyone is just dying to read a book about two astronomers from the late 1700s! On a more positive note, the book covers the discovery of Uranus and describes the career of the first salaried female astronomer.


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

"American Cool" -- 0.99


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Was excited to find this one at $4.39, since I wanted to read it before seeing the movie...


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

worktolive said:


> I would advise that if you are interested in these books, you should grab them now. I've been wanting to start Kim Harrison's series for quite some time so I'm happy with the $0.99 price. I've learned to grab bargain and free books as soon as they appear - the price may drop, but it is just as likely to go back up. Anyway, I checked with Amazon CS and they said that if the price drops to free in the next 7 days, they will refund the $0.99.


This, and the other one that was listed with it, have now been posted by another member in the free book thread, and they are now free.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

worktolive said:


> I would advise that if you are interested in these books, you should grab them now. I've been wanting to start Kim Harrison's series for quite some time so I'm happy with the $0.99 price. I've learned to grab bargain and free books as soon as they appear - the price may drop, but it is just as likely to go back up. Anyway, I checked with Amazon CS and they said that if the price drops to free in the next 7 days, they will refund the $0.99.


This book is now free. I just called CS and was given a credit for $1.00 that will automatically apply to my next book. I asked for a refund, but apparently if they refund the price, their system then wants to go in and delete the book from my account and they can't get around that without opening up a problem ticket. One of the reasons I'm so glad I have a Kindle as opposed to one of the other ebooks is their superior CS.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

For fans of cozies, most of the books in Joanne Fluke's Hannah Swenson series are under $5. These are two of the lowest priced:









the first in the series at $3.99, and 







#11 in the series at $3.19

N


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

worktolive said:


> This book is now free. I just called CS and was given a credit for $1.00 that will automatically apply to my next book. I asked for a refund, but apparently if they refund the price, their system then wants to go in and delete the book from my account and they can't get around that without opening up a problem ticket. One of the reasons I'm so glad I have a Kindle as opposed to one of the other ebooks is their superior CS.


The rep I spoke to refunded me and I went in and clicked to order the free version. I guess it depends on who you speak to.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I stumbled on some nice historical western romance books by Ruth Ann Nordin. She also writes some romantic comedies and such too. Seems all her kindle additions are .99!

I can't figure out how to add the clickable picture so if anyone wants to update with that, I'd appreciate it!

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-of-the-Beholder-ebook/dp/B002JM0B4W/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1266983987&sr=1-8


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Many of Ruth Ann Nordin's books are also free on her website:

http://www.ruthannnordin.com/free_ebooks

_"If you have the ability to transfer the pdf file from one of my books (Ruth Ann Nordin) to a Kindle or other ebook reader, you have my permission to do that. "_


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

AppleBlossom said:


> Many of Ruth Ann Nordin's books are also free on her website:
> 
> http://www.ruthannnordin.com/free_ebooks
> 
> _"If you have the ability to transfer the pdf file from one of my books (Ruth Ann Nordin) to a Kindle or other ebook reader, you have my permission to do that. "_


Yep they are! I tried to convert one but didn't like how the formatting was going from pdf to .mobi. All the "quotes" ended up looking like -ll and her page numbers broke sentences. Maybe I just don't know how to do it right though, LOL. I also tried viewing it as just the pdf, but the print was way small. Probably just that I don't really know if I'm doing the converting right. Anyway, I just went and picked up the second book since it was .99. I'm enjoying that one too.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

No, I've never gotten something from PDF to format well to MOBI.  RTF works very well tho.


----------



## itolismap (Nov 4, 2008)

Haven't posted here before...but found these books today..thought I would share..I will leave the pics up to someone who knows what they are doing!  Thanks for sharing your finds everyone! Some of these aren't my kind of story..but can you really beat 99 cents??

http://www.amazon.com/Primary-Victim-ebook/dp/B002J9G8YM/ref=kinw_tu_recs_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Crack-Up-ebook/dp/B002HMCLFQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_8?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Test-Pilots-Daughter-Revenge-ebook/dp/B0035WTNSK/ref=pd_sim_kinc_13?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/SWEET-DREAMS-Justice-Revenge-ebook/dp/B001N0LLP4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Toe-Popper-ebook/dp/B002OHD194/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Learning-Fly-Novel-ebook/dp/B0030EG3BS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Punctured-ebook/dp/B0036FTYYY/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/The-River-ebook/dp/B002T44HR2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_27?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/The-Storms-of-Eternity-ebook/dp/B0011FLJMG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_39?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Road-Ollie-ebook/dp/B002IVV634/ref=pd_sim_kinc_61?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Angela-ebook/dp/B0036FTZWA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_36?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Deadly-Gamble-Charlie-Mystery-ebook/dp/B002OHD1WQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_31?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/The-NeXt-Dimension-ebook/dp/B0034KZ2C4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_24?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/CLAWS-ebook/dp/B0024NL6QS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_16?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Sudden-Death-ebook/dp/B0012IZ9KA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_18?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/The-Beneficiary-ebook/dp/B001R4C07O/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

And for some Romance ~

http://www.amazon.com/Loving-Eliza-ebook/dp/B0030MIF5C/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Meant-To-Be-ebook/dp/B002J9HNM8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/His-Redeeming-Bride-ebook/dp/B0030MIFDE/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Touch-ebook/dp/B0030ZRN5M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_17?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Romancing-Adrienne-ebook/dp/B0027FEJBW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Winter-of-the-Heart-ebook/dp/B00342VHGW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_23?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

last one... since I am from Montana... even though I haven't read it yet

I check this site daily though... you never know when you need another book on your Kindle!

http://www.amazon.com/Arms-Danger-Montana-Men-ebook/dp/B00332F5ZW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_39?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## JenniferNaylor (Dec 27, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> Yep they are! I tried to convert one but didn't like how the formatting was going from pdf to .mobi. All the "quotes" ended up looking like -ll and her page numbers broke sentences. Maybe I just don't know how to do it right though, LOL. I also tried viewing it as just the pdf, but the print was way small. Probably just that I don't really know if I'm doing the converting right. Anyway, I just went and picked up the second book since it was .99. I'm enjoying that one too.


Can these be emailed to Amazon for conversion?? My Mom was interested in some of these and I wanted to give her the best instructions.


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

The Freshour Cylinders - $2.99










I stumbled on this and it sounds terrific. Buying now!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

itolismap said:


> Haven't posted here before...but found these books today..thought I would share..I will leave the pics up to someone who knows what they are doing!  Thanks for sharing your finds everyone! Some of these aren't my kind of story..but can you really beat 99 cents??
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Primary-Victim-ebook/dp/B002J9G8YM/ref=kinw_tu_recs_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> ...


Wow thank you for sharing these. I picked up about 8 books.5 off the list and then 3 or 4 that Amazon suggested after I purchased those 5. All for .99ea.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

AppleBlossom said:


> "American Cool" -- 0.99


Picked this one up.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

There's an active thread in the Amazon romance forum right now with a large number of Kindle bargain romances. Here's a link to the thread:

http://www.amazon.com/tag/romance/forum/ref=cm_cd_dp_rft_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=FxM42D5QN2YZ1D&cdThread=Tx2MCKSY8D5SZE8

And here are a few of the bargains:









$2.59 







$2.99









$3.61 







$2.46









$2.99 







$3.42









$2.56 







$3.19


----------



## daphnedmm (Oct 28, 2009)

This one sounds good, I'm buying it today. Hope my attempt with Link Maker works this time.











_--- fixed Kindle ebook link_


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's one I just found:









$4.99


----------

